# Maysville Baptist Church Annual Archery Shoot, 8/1 *UPDATED*



## Wire Nut (Jul 23, 2009)

Registration begins @ 7 am, the shoot starts @ 8 am.  Registration fee is $20.  There will be lunch served, plaques for the winner of each division, lots of give aways, and a new Diamond bow will be given away.  Divisons are Cubs (11 and under), Youth (12-16), Ladies, Traditional, Crossbow, Hunter, and Open.  25 target course with an optional "Iron Man" course for $10 after lunch.  Kids 16 and under are free.  Come shoot with us and have a good time.  For directions pm me or you can call me @ 678-300-6244, if I don't answer leave a message and I'll return it.

Seems there is concern with the price.  I understand times are tough for everyone, but the reason we charge anything at all is because unlike other churches, our church does not give our outdoorsman's ministry any budgeted money.  Last year we charged $10/archer and we had alot of stuff donated.  This year we have had nothing donated except a few of the giveaways.  We thought about having a shoot only (no lunch, give aways, plaques) but what's the fun in that.  So if we have 100 paying archers, 17 and older, we'll break even.  Any money raised over that will go to a mission trip to Argentina.  I forgot to mention that all children 11 and under get a medal for shooting and we're awarding plaques to 1st and 2nd place in each division.  This is not a shoot to make a profit, we don't sell the gospel.


----------



## MAndrews (Jul 23, 2009)

The Antler Creations Taxidermy shooting crew plan on being there.


----------



## goob (Jul 27, 2009)

$20 and lunch served? Sounds okay to me. We'll be there.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jul 29, 2009)

Folks,this shoot is for a Church and as Jeremy stated, all proceeds are going to mission work.  If you don't want to pay the fee, don't go but please don't slam the shoot and surely don't promote another shoot on this thead.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 29, 2009)

If you do not have anything positive to say about this shoot then don't post in this thread. I have deleted several posts and hope I do not have to delete more.

If you think you know of a better shoot and want to promote it then start your own thread.


----------



## Stopes (Jul 29, 2009)

Guys be thankful Maysville Baptist supports archery.


----------



## Dingo26 (Jul 29, 2009)

*maysville shoot*

good people and a well run shoot, looking forward to this year,  these guys work hard to make sure all have a good time and even though i don't go to church there they work very hard. hope they have a good turn out, the more people the more for the mission work, kinda goes hand in hand don't ya think.


----------



## MAndrews (Jul 29, 2009)

I know you guys are being scrutinized for charging $20 rather than $10. Charge $50, that's fine with me.....most of the Antler Creations crew would gladly come.


----------



## Wire Nut (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the good feed back.  I've been working on this course for the past three weeks and I know you guys will enjoy it.  It's much improved from last year.  I hope we have a good turn out too, NOT FOR THE MONEY, but for the reason we're doing it. Make sure all you guys introduce yourself to me.  I assign starting targets.


----------



## badcompany (Jul 29, 2009)

where is it located? county?

it sure isnt to high a price for a 25 target course AND lunch. most 3d tournament charge $20 for 20 target course with no lunch. besides, thats not what its about.


----------



## stuffer (Jul 29, 2009)

we will be there I don't care what you charge I just got back into archery last year at maysville baptist church and I'm planning on coming for many years too if the good lord willing we'll see ya'll bright and early


----------



## MAndrews (Jul 30, 2009)

Is there gonna be someone go around to all of the targets and keep score like last year?


----------



## Wire Nut (Jul 30, 2009)

yes there will be someone to go with each group to keep score


----------



## MAndrews (Jul 31, 2009)

jeremy sharpton said:


> yes there will be someone to go with each group to keep score



Sweet! See ya'll in the mornin'.


----------



## james hyde (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey Hugh, do I get to shoot with Mike this week?


----------



## MAndrews (Jul 31, 2009)

Heck no!!!!!!!!!! You have to shoot in a group all by your lonesome.


----------



## james hyde (Aug 1, 2009)

A big thanks to all the folks we met today at Maysville Baptist, first rate all the way! Thank you all for having us out, had a big time. The hard work always shows, will be back.


----------



## rcf1968 (Aug 1, 2009)

would like to thank everyone at maysville for a first rate shoot. had agreat time.


----------



## MAndrews (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm just happy I came home with all of my arrows. Congrats on a job well done to the Maysville Baptist crew. I had a blast yesterday.


----------



## james hyde (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh by the way - thanks for setting up an Iron Man that didn't bust up my stuff, I liked that kind of format! Congratulations to Mr. Campbell for taking home the win.


----------



## j_hughes113 (Aug 2, 2009)

james hyde said:


> Congratulations to Mr. Campbell for taking home the win.


Way to go scuba Steve!!!!


----------



## bladerunner55 (Aug 3, 2009)

me and chiefsquirrel will be there.thanks and i hope we can raise enough money for that mission trip!


----------

